# 189: EOI Submitted Club for Mechanical Engineer - 233512



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Only Mechanical Engineer: 233512

Please enlist your EOI date and points here. Let's see how many of us(233512) submitted EOI!


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

EOI submitted on 14 Sep 15.Mechanical Engineer with 60 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

*Eoi ss vic*

Dear Friends.


Mechanical Engineer : 233512

IELTS : 11/07/2015
IELTS : L-9;R-7;W-7;S-7; O-7.5
EA Submitted : 29/07/2015
EA Outcome : 02/10/2015
EOI (190) : 03/10/2015 (55+5)
VIC SS submitted : 03/10/2015
VIC ACK : 05/10/2015
Invitation : ************


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Let's keep the updated list every time if anyone joins.

Updated list:

Points-EOI Submission Date -ID
65-----25 Sept 2015--------- mridul44
60-----14 Sept 2015--------- shashiamar


----------



## pankun (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all,

ANZSCO: 233512
EOI: 26/09/2015 - 60 points
Invitation : ************


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all
ANZSCO : 233512
EOI 190 submitted : 30 september
Points: 60 
INVITTION::-----------


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update your status of ITA guys.Lets keep the forum alive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi glad to know ur status shashiamar! Have u applied for 189 or 190.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
> 65 Points
> ...


Hey Bro Nice

I submitted recently. 60 points. Any idea how long it might take. Hoping for march 23rd round


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Hey Bro Nice
> 
> I submitted recently. 60 points. Any idea how long it might take. Hoping for march 23rd round


Hi Bro, Can anyone help on CDR creation for mechanical engineer by providing samples, I am stuck with that.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Bro, Can anyone help on CDR creation for mechanical engineer by providing samples, I am stuck with that.


Send me a private message. I can give you some samples


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Send me a private message. I can give you some samples


Thanks for reply, not sure how to send private message since new to this forum, please send to <*SNIP*> id if possible. Thanks in advance,


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*EA CDR help*

Did you take help from a professional for CDR or 
prepared it yourself.
Because i am reallly confused about what should i be doing right know hire someone or do it by myself.if you got samples of CDR please mail me to <SNIP>
*
Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## azaidi (May 20, 2016)

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
Invitation received : 09 March 2016
Visa lodged : 31 March 2016
Medical : 13 April 2016
PCC : 19 April 2016
Grant : Awaited


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi sandeshrego,

Happy for you !!!

I'm new to this forum,being a Mechanical engineer with 14+ years of experience, planning for subclass 189.As per my research , I would be falling under Mechanical Engineer(233512) under Engineer Australia.
Got to know that Engineer Australia will not accept PTE rather accept IELTS or TOFEL - Please confirm
also please help me with documentation required for skill assesment.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

IELTS
Applicants who provide an IELTS test result must have
a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules
of speaking, listening, reading and writing. Engineers
Australia accepts both the General and Academic
versions of the test.

TOEFL iBT®
From the 1st January 2016, Engineers Australia
will be accepting the TOEFL iBT® as an alternative
English language test to address the English language
competency element of the Skills Assessment. Applicants
will need a TOEFL iBT® result with the following minimal
scores for each module:
Listening: 12 Reading: 13 Writing: 21 Speaking: 18




Sidhar said:


> Hi sandeshrego,
> 
> Happy for you !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sidhar (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Shawnchristophervaz,

Thx for the reply...

As I wife has 10 years of IT experience(As a Software tester,QA) and myself have 14+ years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer.
I need your suggestion, should I need to be a primary applicant or my wife.
I came to know IT(ACS) act fast with request to skill assessment than Mechanical Austalia.


----------



## azaidi (May 20, 2016)

Hi Sandesh , your timelines are very similar to mine.

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
Invitation received : 09 March 2016
Visa lodged : 31 March 2016
Medical : 13 April 2016
PCC : 19 April 2016
Grant : Awaited


----------



## harmansingh9 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello, I am a student who has completed my Bachelors in electronics engineering from India. I have scored a 7 in IELTS academic. Now I plan to give PTE academic for PR as it is scoring. As I have heard that engineers Australia does not accept PTE scores, is it possible if I get my skills accessed with my IELTS scores and give PTE and aim for 79 each. Will it make me eligible for filing PR. My age is 22. Reply would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
Does anyone know why mechanical Engineers with 60, 65 points are not being invited anymore in both SC189, and 190?
I've done a filtration on immitracker by our Anzco code (233512). The only people who are being selected those who got 70 and 75 points from 1st Jan2017 till now.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Please follow this right topic, Bro. 

Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers- Watch out

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1170265&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noor451 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have Updated EOI on 16-june-2017 Anzsco Code: 233512
Age:- 25 Pts
Qualfification :- 15Pts
Experience : 10 Pts
IELTS :- 7EA :- 10 Pts
Total:- 65

Anyone have some idea how much to to get Invited under 189 Visa.


----------



## noor451 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have Updated EOI on 16-june-2017 Anzsco Code: 233512
Age:- 25 Pts
Qualfification :- 15Pts
Experience 10 years+ : 15 Pts
IELTS :- 7EA :- 10 Pts
Total:- 65

Anyone have some idea how much to to get Invited under 189 Visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

noor451 said:


> I have Updated EOI on 16-june-2017 Anzsco Code: 233512
> Age:- 25 Pts
> Qualfification :- 15Pts
> Experience : 10 Pts
> ...


Wait for July 12 results to be published next week or so, then once ceiling is known, one can advice. Else no one can say anything.


----------



## gkhanna (Jun 5, 2017)

sandeshrego said:


> Send me a private message. I can give you some samples


Hi friend, 
I am making a CDR for EA under Mechanical Engineering. Looking for some help. 
I cant figure out an option to send you a message, may be because I am new to the group. 
Can you help me someways.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gkhanna said:


> Hi friend,
> I am making a CDR for EA under Mechanical Engineering. Looking for some help.
> I cant figure out an option to send you a message, may be because I am new to the group.
> Can you help me someways.


Ask here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-647.html

And read this :http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-episode-my-professional-advice-everyone.html

You need 5 posts before sending a message.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

guys, my friend is asking for 233512 can take PTE instead of IELTS?

(i tried researching as well but even this thread have conflicting info)


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

PTE is accepted for migrating to Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

molaboy said:


> guys, my friend is asking for 233512 can take PTE instead of IELTS?
> 
> (i tried researching as well but even this thread have conflicting info)


He can take PTE if he wants points for immigration.

He can't take PTE if he wants to get assessed by Engineers Australia. They only accept IELTS or TOEFL iBT.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> He can take PTE if he wants points for immigration.
> 
> He can't take PTE if he wants to get assessed by Engineers Australia. They only accept IELTS or TOEFL iBT.


thank you so much!


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

any invite for Mech Engineers??


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

visakh said:


> any invite for Mech Engineers??


Experience in which field you have? As per EA, one should have experience in Air conditioning or Heating & Ventilation or in Buiding services to qualify under Mechanical Engineer category. is it so? Or can we opt assessment under mechanical engineer without asking for any specialisation if we have exp in any other field rather the fields mentioned above?


----------



## jaideepssingh (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi, Submitted my EOI on 7/7/2017, 65 Pts, SC 189, Mech. Eng. 233512- Can any make an educated guess as to when can I expect an invite? Considering that last few rounds the cut off is maintained at 70 or 75.
Thnks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaideepssingh said:


> Hi, Submitted my EOI on 7/7/2017, 65 Pts, SC 189, Mech. Eng. 233512- Can any make an educated guess as to when can I expect an invite? Considering that last few rounds the cut off is maintained at 70 or 75.
> Thnks in advance.


You risk getting banned if you make multiple posts of the same question

Really 4 times !!!!!!
And not even waiting for a response even for a few minutes?

Cheers


----------



## jaideepssingh (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You risk getting banned if you make multiple posts of the same question
> 
> Really 4 times !!!!!!
> And not even waiting for a response even for a few minutes?
> ...


My apologies, I do not know much about the detailed rules of the forum. I will be mindful of it in future. If you have an opinion about my case, it will be appreciated very much. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaideepssingh said:


> My apologies, I do not know much about the detailed rules of the forum. I will be mindful of it in future. If you have an opinion about my case, it will be appreciated very much. Thanks


No apologies required
Just be careful

Anyways, 65 pointers have a long wait ahead for them unless the per round quota is increased

Let's see the August round quotas and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## evgen422 (Aug 1, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Experience in which field you have? As per EA, one should have experience in Air conditioning or Heating & Ventilation or in Buiding services to qualify under Mechanical Engineer category. is it so? Or can we opt assessment under mechanical engineer without asking for any specialisation if we have exp in any other field rather the fields mentioned above?


Guys, I have the same question! I'm designing robots currently. Does it fit?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Experience in which field you have? As per EA, one should have experience in Air conditioning or Heating & Ventilation or in Buiding services to qualify under Mechanical Engineer category. is it so? Or can we opt assessment under mechanical engineer without asking for any specialisation if we have exp in any other field rather the fields mentioned above?


Hi mate, please go to site ANZSCOsearch, you will find the required job roles and responsibilities under the category code 233512, Mechanical engineer. If it complies with the responsibilities of your current and previous companies, then you are good enough to proceed. Also please be noted that there will be an employment verification at the later stage.


----------



## evgen422 (Aug 1, 2017)

visakh said:


> Hi mate, please go to site ANZSCOsearch, you will find the required job roles and responsibilities under the category code 233512, Mechanical engineer. If it complies with the responsibilities of your current and previous companies, then you are good enough to proceed. Also please be noted that there will be an employment verification at the later stage.


Specialisations:

Airconditioning Engineer
Building Services Engineer
Heating and Ventilation Engineer

Could you please explain what it means? Is it just an example of what professions could be or maybe they need workers only in those fields?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

evgen422 said:


> Specialisations:
> 
> Airconditioning Engineer
> Building Services Engineer
> ...


Bro, i hope any senior should comment about your query.

As far as my knowledge, in the same site you just go under "UNIT GROUP INFO" you will find a drop down option for "TASK", there you will get to know the detailed description of the Roles and Responsibilities for 233512.


----------



## evgen422 (Aug 1, 2017)

visakh said:


> Bro, i hope any senior should comment about your query.
> 
> As far as my knowledge, in the same site you just go under "UNIT GROUP INFO" you will find a drop down option for "TASK", there you will get to know the detailed description of the Roles and Responsibilities for 233512.


I've read roles and I think I fit them pretty well. However, I'm not specializing in heating or air-conditioning, I'm designing industrial robots. So am i eligible?


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
We have lodged visa application on 3rd Nov 2017 under 233513(plant & production engineer) category.please can u throw some light on how long it will take to assign CO for our case.
Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi
> We have lodged visa application on 3rd Nov 2017 under 233513(plant & production engineer) category.please can u throw some light on how long it will take to assign CO for our case.
> Many thanks


Once you have submitted the application, the Anzsco code and points lose their value
All application are treated equal

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload, which determines the time taken to process your application 

In all probability, a CO is already working on your case , but he may contact you only if he needs some documents from you else he can give you a direct grant also

So no CO contact is not a bad thing 

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once you have submitted the application, the Anzsco code and points lose their value
> All application are treated equal
> 
> It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload, which determines the time taken to process your application
> ...


Thankyou so much for the prompt reply but we are eagerly waiting for CO contact since we have submitted all documents except medical which our agent has adviced specifically to do it only after CO asks for it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Thankyou so much for the prompt reply but we are eagerly waiting for CO contact since we have submitted all documents except medical which our agent has adviced specifically to do it only after CO asks for it.


That route is something that is not followed by most members on the forum.
99% of the members complete the medicals before they submit their application 
But anyways, you now have no option but to wait for CO contact

Frankly I am surprised that you have not submitted the medicals and yet no one has contacted you for 2.5 months

Ask the agent to check for mails in your dashboard
He may have missed it in the emails sent to him 
Do you have access to your dashboard ?

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That route is something that is not followed by most members on the forum.
> 99% of the members complete the medicals before they submit their application
> But anyways, you now have no option but to wait for CO contact
> 
> ...


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello guys ! Very important query... I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2017 for Financial Investment Adviser for NSW 190 but no invite yet. I am a MECHANICAL ENGINEER as well and I was wondering if I could submit another EOI for the same.
Age - 29
Mechanical Engineer - work ex 0
MBA finance - 2 yrs work ex
IELTS - 8.5 with 8+ in all bands
What should I do?


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

evgen422 said:


> Guys, I have the same question! I'm designing robots currently. Does it fit?


@evgen422 
Did you applied, did you get ane feedback ?

I am masters in mechanical engineer working as Design Engineer and designing attachments for earth moving machinery, excavators etc. I wonder would I fit under the same ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mainakbanerjee (Nov 14, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Experience in which field you have? As per EA, one should have experience in Air conditioning or Heating & Ventilation or in Buiding services to qualify under Mechanical Engineer category. is it so? Or can we opt assessment under mechanical engineer without asking for any specialisation if we have exp in any other field rather the fields mentioned above?


My experience is basically in procurement, operations, design and development in an automotive setting - 11 years of experience. I have got 189 Visa as Mechanical engineer recently and I don't think its mandatory to have experience in the areas that you had mentioned. Cheers.:smash:


----------



## mainakbanerjee (Nov 14, 2017)

pnkjmane said:


> Hello guys ! Very important query... I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2017 for Financial Investment Adviser for NSW 190 but no invite yet. I am a MECHANICAL ENGINEER as well and I was wondering if I could submit another EOI for the same.
> Age - 29
> Mechanical Engineer - work ex 0
> MBA finance - 2 yrs work ex
> ...


Have you got your skill/experience verified by Engineers Australia? If not, you need to write up three career episodes delineating your experience and your application of mechanical engineering concepts. Suggest you get that cleared before attempting for EOI.


----------

